# Altima characteristics (from VIN)



## brickinpa (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi and Happy New Year. :cheers: 

First, let me apologize. I know next to NOTHING about cars. Is that bad? No, because I keep my mechanic well-employed!

I just bought my daughter a used 99 Altima. I have treid, seriously, I have, to figure out if it is front- or rear-wheel drive, and I can't. Also, whether or not it has ABS. 

So, here's the VIN [1n4dl01d3xc273054]. Can anyone please help a not-too-bright guy out? :dumbass: 

Thanks? 

Brick


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ALL altimas, from 93-present are front wheel drive or FWD. dont worry about not knowing anything, thats what techs and bulletin boards are for.  i dont think yours has ABS... but im not positive. ill see what i can find out though.


----------



## brickinpa (Jan 1, 2005)

Very kind of you! And I agree, that's what these boards are for! Now if I can only find one that provides the next winning Powerball number!

Thank you for the clarification!


----------

